# Top kem chong nang cho da dau mun



## khoedepez (8/12/21)

Việc lựa chọn kem chống nắng đối với những bạn có làn da dầu mụn là rất khó. Bởi da dầu thường gây nên tình trạng lỗ chân lông to, da bóng nhờn, dễ bị bít tắc lỗ chân lông và gây mụn.
Vậy làm thế nào để có thể lựa chọn được loại kem chống nắng có thể hỗ trợ bảo vệ da hiệu quả, đồng thời kiểm soát lượng dầu thừa và không gây mụn trên da?
Hiểu được những băn khoăn của các bạn nên trong bài viết này mình sẽ review 10 loại kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn an toàn và hiệu quả nhất hiện nay. Cùng tham khảo thử nhé!



*Tiêu chí chọn mua kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn*
Để có thể lựa chọn được loại kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn phù hợp, bạn nên lưu ý một số các tiêu chí như:

*Chỉ số SPF từ 30 đến 50*: Chỉ số SPF trong kem chống nắng thường giao động từ 15 đến 100, tuy nhiên bạn nên lựa chọn những dòng có chỉ số SPF từ 30 đến 50 để có thể bảo vệ làn da hiệu quả, đồng thời không gây bít tắc chỗ chân lông.
*Ưu tiên kem chống nắng vật lý*: Các loại kem chống nắng hóa học thường chứa các chất như Oxybenzone và PABA có thể gây kích ứng cho da, vì vậy hãy ưu tiên những dòng kem chống nắng vật lý chứa thành phần Zinc Oxide và Titanium Dioxide nhé.
*Nên chọn kem chống nắng có kết cấu dạng lỏng hoặc gel*: Những dạng Texture thường dễ dàng thẩm thấu trên da mà không để lại cảm giác bết dính, giúp cho làn da của bạn được khô thoáng tức thì.
*Oil-free và Noncomedogenic*: Những dòng sản phẩm này thường không chứa dầu, không gây bí bách, bít tắc lỗ chân lông, đồng thời có thể kiểm soát dầu nhờn trên da, hạn chế sinh mụn.
*Xem thêm:* Top 5 kem chống nắng cho da hỗn hợp tốt nhất 2021
*Review 10 loại kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn được yêu thích nhất*
Dưới đây là 10 dòng kem chống nắng dành riêng cho da dầu và mụn được đánh giá tốt trên cộng đồng. Bạn có thể tham khảo và chọn cho mình loại sản phẩm vừa túi tiền nhé!
*1. Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn La Roche-Posay Anthelios Anti-Imperfection*





Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn La Roche-Posay Anthelios Anti-Imperfection 50ml có giá khoảng 475.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn La Roche-Posay Anthelios Anti-Imperfection*
Với những bạn sở hữu làn da dầu mụn thì có lẽ thương hiệu La Roche-Posay đến từ Pháp đã trở nên quen thuộc. Đặc biệt là em kem chống nắng La Roche-Posay Anthelios Anti-Imperfection.
Sản phẩm được thiết kế dạng tuýp nhựa màu trắng, khá nhỏ gọn nên bạn có thể dễ dàng mang theo bên mình. Chất gel có màu vàng đục, khá đặc nhưng mình thấy vẫn dễ dàng tán đều và thẩm thấu vào da.
Em này có các thành phần chống nắng quen thuộc như Ethylhexyl triazone, Tinosorb S tạo nên lớp màng bảo vệ da khỏi tia UVA/UVB. Khi sử dụng em này mình luôn thấy an tâm khi phải tiếp xúc với ánh nắng.
Đây là loại kem chống nắng thuần vật lý, với khả năng kiềm dầu rất tốt, khi sử dụng mình làm việc cả ngày mà da không hề bị bí hay đổ dầu. Với những bạn da thường xuyên đổ dầu thì đây chắc chắn sẽ là vị cứu tinh trong những ngày nắng nóng.
Ngoài ra, sản phẩm còn có chứa Niacinamide, Salicylic Acid và hoạt chất Airlicium không chỉ kiềm dầu mà còn giảm mụn, mình nhận thấy rõ La Roche-Posay Anthelios Anti-Imperfection đã hỗ trợ mình rất nhiều trong thời gian điều trị mụn.
Tuy nhiên, giá thành của em này hơi cao một chút nên nếu bạn muốn tìm một sản phẩm tiết kiệm thì nên cân nhắc nhé.
Điểm: 10/10 Với em này thì mình nghĩ sẽ là lựa chọn tốt với những bạn có làn da dầu, mụn, da nhạy cảm. Đặc biệt sản phẩm không chứa cồn nên sẽ không gây kích ứng với những bạn có làn da nhạy cảm.

*2. Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn Cell Fusion C Clear Sunscreen 100 SPF48 PA+++*





Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn Cell Fusion C Clear Sunscreen 100 SPF 48/PA+++ 35ml có giá khoảng 430.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn Cell Fusion C Clear Sunscreen 100 SPF48 PA+++*
Cell Fusion C đã tinh giản thiết kế của em này khá nhiều, bao bì dạng tuýp nhựa trắng nhỏ gọn và tiện lợi. Chết kem mịn và dễ dàng tán đều trên da, Khi apply lên da mình thấy hơi dính và thấm chậm một chút, có nâng tone nhẹ.
Cá nhân mình thấy sản phẩm có khả năng chống nắng tốt với các thành phần như Titanium Dioxide, phức hợp Triple A Complex AHA-BHA-PHA tạo lớp màng bảo vệ da tránh khỏi tác động từ tia UV và ánh nắng lên da.
Ngoài ra, em này kiềm dầu trên da và dưỡng ẩm khá tốt nhờ các thành phần Niacinamide, chiết xuất rễ củ nghệ, rau má, tinh dầu quả cam bergamot… Đây là những thành phần hỗ trợ giảm lượng dầu thừa, giúp kháng viêm, giữ ẩm, làm sáng da và chống lão hóa.
Sử dụng một thời gian mình thấy tình trạng dầu và mụn trên da cải thiện khá rõ, da cũng sáng và mịn hơn.
Điểm trừ của em này khiến mình không thích là cảm giác bết dính khi bôi lên da và chất kem hơi lâu thẩm thấu.
Điểm: 9/10 Sản phẩm không chứa cồn, Paraben, Sunfat, Silicone và chất tạo hương nên rất an toàn, lành tính, phù hợp với những bạn có làn da dầu mụn.

*3. Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn Lagivado Multi-Protection Sun Screen SPF50+ PA++++*





Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn Lagivado Multi-Protection Sun Screen SPF50+ PA++++ 30ml có giá khoảng 250.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn Lagivado Multi-Protection Sun Screen SPF50+ PA++++*
Lagivado Multi-Protection Sun Screen có thiết kế dạng tuýp màu vàng chanh nổi bật. Chất kem có màu trắng, khá mịn nên dễ tán đều và thẩm thấu trên da mà không tạo cảm giác nhờn rít khó chịu.
Bảng thành phần của sản phẩm khiến mình an tâm khi phải tiếp xúc với ánh nắng nhờ có Octocrylene, Diethylamino Hydroxybenzoyl Hexyl Benzoate hỗ trợ giảm thiểu ảnh hưởng từ tia UVA/UVB lên da.
Ngoài ra các chất như Niacinamide, Adenosine, Portulaca Oleracea Extract, Allantoin sẽ đóng vai trò dưỡng ẩm, làm sáng da, chống oxy hóa và chống lão hóa cho da. Sử dụng đều đặn trong một thời gian bạn sẽ thấy da được cải thiện khá ổn.
Sản phẩm chứa các thành phần dịu nhẹ, với những bạn da dầu bị mụn khá nặng đang trong thời gian điều trị mụn thì em này sẽ là một gợi ý tốt.
Tuy nhiên, trên thị trường có khá nhiều địa chỉ bán sản phẩm không uy tín nên bạn hãy đảm bảo mua hàng chính hãng để đạt được hiệu quả tối ưu nhé.
Điểm: 9/10 Lagivado Multi-Protection Sun Screen chiết xuất từ những thành phần lành tính và an toàn nên sẽ phù hợp với da nhạy cảm và da dầu mụn.

*4. Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn Bioderma Photoderm Akn Mat SPF 30*





Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn Bioderma Photoderm Akn Mat SPF 30 40ml có giá khoảng 470.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn Bioderma Photoderm Akn Mat SPF 30*
Hầu hết các sản phẩm của Bioderma đều có thiết kế khá đơn giản, tương tự thì em này cũng có bao bì dạng tuýp nhựa dẻo màu trắng, nắp cam. Kết cấu dạng kem hơi đặc nhưng mình thấy vẫn dễ tán mà thẩm thấu vào da mà không bị khó chịu.
Sử dụng sản phẩm trong những ngày thời tiết nắng nóng vẫn khiến mình khá an tâm nhờ các thành phần Octocrylene, Methylene bis-benzotriazolyl tetramethylbutylphenol… chống lại ảnh hưởng của tia UVA/UVB hiệu quả. Làn da được bảo vệ khá tốt.
Xem bảng thành phần bạn sẽ thấy các hoạt chất tốt cho da mụn như Silica, Xanthan Gum, Glycolic Acid… Sử dụng đều đặn một thời gian mình thấy tình trạng mụn trên da được cải thiện rõ.
Tuy nhiên, về khả năng kiềm dầu của em này thì mình không đánh giá quá cao nên nếu bạn sở hữu làn da “siêu dầu” thì nên lưu ý điểm này nhé.
Điểm: 9/10 Sản phẩm rất lành tính, mình thấy sẽ phù hợp với những bạn có làn da hỗn hợp, da dầu, da mụn. Bạn nào da nhạy cảm thì cũng có thể bon chen với em này nha.

*5. Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn SVR SEBIACLEAR Creme SPF50*





Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn SVR SEBIACLEAR Creme SPF50 50ml có giá khoảng 530.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn SVR SEBIACLEAR Creme SPF50*
SVR là cái tên không còn xa lạ với những tín đồ đam mê skincare. Đặc biệt, em kem chống nắng SVR SEBIACLEAR Creme của thương hiệu đến từ Pháp này vẫn luôn được các chuyên gia da liễu khuyến khích sử dụng với những bạn có làn da dầu mụn.
Em này được thiết kế dạng tuýp nhựa dẻo màu trắng, nắp trong suốt, mình thấy khá nhỏ gọn nên dễ dàng mang theo khi ra ngoài. Kết cấu dạng kem lai sữa, tán đều từ 3 tới 5 phút kem sẽ thẩm thấu vào da.
Đây là dòng kem chống nắng chứa các thành phần Diethylamino Hydroxybenzoyl Hexyl Benzoate, Homosalate, Tinosorb S giúp bảo vệ da tránh khỏi tác hại từ các tia UV một cách toàn diện. Mình có thể sử dụng trong những ngày nắng gắt mà không lo ngại nhiều.
Thêm một điểm sáng của em này là có Gluconolactone và Acid Salicylic hỗ trợ làm sạch da một cách hiệu quả. Đồng thời còn có Niacinamide, Mat SR với khả năng kháng viêm, giảm mụn và điều tiết dầu nhờn trên da.
Sử dụng em này trong một khoảng thời gian thì ngoài khả năng chống nắng mình còn nhận thấy rõ em ý đã hỗ trợ mình rất nhiều trong thời gian điều trị mụn trên da.
Tuy nhiên, điểm trừ của SVR SEBIACLEAR Creme là khi apply lên da mình có cảm giác bóng nhẹ.
Điểm: 9/10 Sản phẩm được thiết kế dành riêng cho những bạn có làn da dầu mụn.

*6. Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn Kiehl's Ultra Light Daily UV Defense SPF 50 PA++++ Anti-pollution*





Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn Kiehl's Ultra Light Daily UV Defense SPF 50 PA++++ Anti-pollution 60ml có giá khoảng 820.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn Kiehl's Ultra Light Daily UV Defense SPF 50 PA++++ Anti-pollution*
Ấn tượng đầu tiên của mình về em kem chống nắng này là thiết kế dạng tuýp màu trắng đơn giản nhưng dễ tạo thiện cảm. Chất kem màu trắng, mềm mịn và dễ tán đều trên da mà không gây nhờn rít.
Khi thoa kem chống nắng lên da cảm giác da rất mềm và luôn giữ được độ ẩm cần thiết trong thời gian dài nhờ được cung cấp Tocopherol, Yeast Extract có tác dụng cung cấp các dưỡng chất vitamin và dưỡng da.
Sử dụng một thời gian mình thấy da căng và khỏe hơn, hạn chế được tình trạng thâm sạm do Ultra Light Daily Defense Anti – Pollution có khả năng bảo vệ làn da “cực đỉnh” nhờ các thành phần Peppermint Extract, Scutellaria Baicalensis và chỉ số SPF 50 PA++++.
Các sản phẩm của Kiehl’s bao gồm cả em kem chống nắng này đều khá dịu nhẹ nên sẽ là lựa chọn tốt với những bạn có làn da dầu, mụn nhẹ, da nhạy cảm đang trong quá trình điều trị mụn.
Tuy nhiên, mình thấy sản phẩm có chứa Alcohol Denat nên nếu bạn dị ứng với thành phần này thì nên lưu ý nhé. Và đây cũng là dòng kem chống nắng thường ngày hiệu quả nhưng lại có giá thành khá cao nên sẽ khiến các bạn phải cân nhắc khi lựa chọn em ý.
Điểm: 9/10 Em kem chống nắng này sẽ phù hợp với mọi loại da, kể cả những bạn có làn da dầu mụn.

*7. Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn Paula's Choice Clear Ultra Light Daily Fluid SPF 30*





Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn Paula's Choice Clear Ultra Light Daily Fluid 60ml có giá khoảng 1.050.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn Paula's Choice Clear Ultra Light Daily Fluid SPF 30*
Đây là một trong những em kem chống nắng có thiết kế khiến mình bị thu hút ngay từ lần đầu nhìn thấy với dạng tuýp thon dài màu xanh dương rất mát mắt. Kết cấu của em này lỏng như lotion, rất dễ tán đều và thẩm thấu vào da.
Nghiên cứu bảng thành phần của Paula’s Choice Clear Ultra Light Daily Fluid bạn có thể thấy các thành phần chống nắng hóa học như Avobenzone, Octinoxate, Octocrylene tạo nên lớp bảo vệ da hiệu quả khỏi tia UVA/UVB.
Khi sử dụng em này da mình đang trong giai đoạn khá nhạy cảm, nhưng thành phần chiết xuất cúc la mã, trà xanh, nho, lựu đã hỗ trợ rất nhiều trong việc làm dịu da và cải thiện tình trạng mụn đỏ trên da mình.
Điểm duy nhất ở em này khiến mình băn khoăn là giá thành khá cao so với các sản phẩm khác nên mình nghĩ sẽ hơi khó với những bạn học sinh sinh viên nếu muốn lựa chọn em ý.
Điểm: 9/10 Khả năng kiềm dầu của em này cũng khá tốt. Ngoài ra đây là một trong những sản phẩm có thành phần lành tính nên mình nghĩ sẽ phù hợp với mọi loại da, đặc biệt là những bạn có làn da dầu mụn.

*8. Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn Eucerin Sun Gel-Cream Dry Touch Oil Control SPF50+*





Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn Eucerin Sun Gel-Creme Oil Control Dry Touch SPF 50 50ml có giá khoảng 500.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn Eucerin Sun Gel-Cream Dry Touch Oil Control SPF50+*
Sản phẩm có thiết kế dạng chai nhựa hình trụ, vòi ấn chắc chắn nên khá tiện khi sử dụng. Kết cấu dạng gel cream màu trắng đục, dễ dàng tán đều trên da. Khi apply mình thấy thấm nhanh và không hề có cảm giác khó chịu.
Eucerin Sun Gel-Creme Oil Control Dry Touch gồm các thành phần chống nắng Homosalate, Butyl Methoxydibenzoylmethane, Octocrylene, Phenylbenzimidazole Sulfonic Acid giúp bảo vệ da một cách toàn diện.
Vào những ngày đi biển da mình vẫn có thể sử dụng em này. Mình thường thoa lại kem chống nắng khoảng 3 tiếng một lần. Đồng thời khả năng kiềm dầu của em này cũng khá tốt, phù hợp cho thời tiết nắng nóng của Sài Gòn những ngày hè.
Ngoài ra, da bạn vẫn sẽ được cung cấp và duy trì độ ẩm nhờ các thành phần Cyclomethicone, Glycerin, Ethylhexylglycerin. Sử dụng một thời gian mình cảm thấy da trở nên mềm mịn hơn.
Tuy nhiên sản phẩm có mùi cồn nhẹ, với những bạn không thích cồn hay các loại mỹ phẩm có mùi thì nên lưu ý điểm này nhé.
Điểm: 9/10 Sản phẩm rất lành tính, không chứa các chất gây bít tắc lỗ chân lông, paraben và dầu khoáng nên sẽ phù hợp với những bạn có làn da dầu mụn, da nhạy cảm.

*9. Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn Anessa Perfect UV Sunscreen Skincare Milk*





Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn Anessa Perfect UV Sunscreen SkinCare Milk SPF 50+ PA++++ 60ml có giá khoảng 685.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn Anessa Perfect UV Sunscreen Skincare Milk*
Anessa Perfect UV Sunscreen Skincare Milk – kem chống nắng đến từ Nhật Bản là sản phẩm được rất nhiều cô gái trong giới làm đẹp xem là “con cưng” với những thành phần lành tính và phù hợp với nhiều loại da.
Em này được giữ nguyên thiết kế dạng chai hình chữ nhật đặc trưng của nhà Anessa dễ dàng nhận diện và sử dụng một cách tiện lợi. Kết cấu của sản phẩm dạng sữa khá lỏng nên rất dễ tán và thấm nhanh trên da mình.
Nghiên cứu bảng thành phần của em này mình có thấy thành phần ZinC Oxide, Titanium Dioxide là thành phần kem chống nắng vật lý và Octocrylene là thành phần chống nắng hóa học, kết hợp lại bảo vệ làn da khỏi tác động từ ánh mặt trời.
Với chỉ số SPF 50+ PA++++ mình cảm thấy em này chống nắng rất tốt, da mình sau thời gian sử dụng đã hạn chế được tình trạng thâm sạm.
Ngoài ra, làn da được cấp ẩm vừa phải nhờ chiết xuất hoa hồng tây, lô hội, Hyaluronic Acid, Glycerin và Collagen, mà vẫn có khả năng kiềm dầu tốt.
Tuy nhiên, em này có chứa cồn và hương liệu nên nếu bạn dị ứng hai thành phần này thì nên lưu ý nhé.
Điểm: 9/10 Sản phẩm khá lành tính an toàn với hầu hết các loại da khác. Nhưng mình thấy đạt hiệu quả cao với những bạn có làn da dầu đang trong quá trình điều trị mụn.

*10. Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn innisfree Intensive Triple Care Sunscreen SPF50+ Pa++++*





Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn innisfree Intensive Triple Care Sunscreen SPF50+ Pa++++ 50ml có giá khoảng 360.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn innisfree Intensive Triple Care Sunscreen SPF50+ Pa++++*
Em này được thiết kế khá nổi bật với dạng tuýp nhựa màu vàng nắp trắng, rất nhỏ gọn. Chất kem mịn, khá đặc, hơi khó tán nhưng thoa lên da vẫn thấm rất nhanh mà không gây cảm giác khó chịu.
Trong bảng thành phần của sản phẩm có chứa các hoạt chất chống nắng ZinC Oxide và Titanium Dioxide giúp bảo vệ da khỏi tác hại của ánh nắng và tia UV. Điểm cộng cho 2 thành phần này là rất an toàn và lành tính cho da nhạy cảm, da dầu & da mụn.
Ngoài ra, innisfree Intensive Triple Care Sunscreen còn hỗ trợ chống oxy hóa, làm dịu da và kiềm dầu khá tốt. Tuy nhiên, mình vẫn thấy em này có chứa silicone nên nếu bạn kích ứng với thành phần này thì nên lưu ý nhé.
Ngoài ra, sản phẩm có mùi hơi khó chịu và nếu không tẩy trang kỹ còn có thể gây bít tắc lỗ chân lông.
Điểm: 9/10 Cá nhân mình cảm thấy đây chưa phải sản phẩm hoàn toàn dành riêng làn da dầu mụn nhưng các bạn vẫn có thể sử dụng được nha. Vì hiệu quả nó đem lại cũng khá tốt.

*Xem thêm:* Top 10 kem chống nắng tốt nhất bạn không thể bỏ qua
*Nên chọn mua kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn loại nào tốt nhất?*
Da mình thuộc dạng da dầu và có mụn. Trong quá trình điều trị mụn mình đã mất khá nhiều thời gian để lựa chọn được loại kem chống nắng lành tính và phù hợp nhất. Và mình đã lựa chọn em *kem chống nắng La Roche-Posay Anthelios Anti-Imperfection*.





Kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn La Roche-Posay Anthelios Anti-Imperfection 50ml có giá khoảng 475.000 đồng


Đây là dòng kem chống nắng thuần vật lý nên không hề gây nên tình trạng kích ứng trên da mình mặc dù thời điểm sử dụng em này da mình rất nhạy cảm.
Chất kem mỏng, mịn, nhanh chóng thẩm thấu trên da mà không tạo cảm giác nhờn rít. Các thành phần như Ethylhexyl triazone, Tinosorb S giúp bảo vệ da khá toàn diện trước tác động từ tia UVA/UVB.
Ngoài khả năng kiềm dầu hiệu quả thì các hoạt chất Niacinamide, Salicylic Acid và hoạt chất Airlicium còn hỗ trợ mình rất nhiều trong việc điều trị mụn.
Tóm lại, với Khoedepez.com thì đây là một lựa chọn hoàn hảo đối với làn da dầu mụn. Nên nếu bạn đang tìm một loại kem chống nắng cho làn da “khó chiều” thì có thể thử em này nhé.

Nguồn bài viết: Top 10 kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn tốt nhất 2021 - Khoedepez


----------

